# The BAR in Creswick



## wakkatoo (29/1/13)

Hi all,

I've said recently that I'll put my hand up for the next BAR gathering so read on if interested:

I've been given the green light by SWMBO to have a saturday night gathering at my place in Creswick. Whilst the date is yet to be 100% confirmed, we have pencilled in Saturday, April 6th (I will confirm later this week).
I was going to do it earlier however february and march look pretty full for me with weddings, birthdays etc, and then bloody easter gets in the way! So April the 6th will be the earliest (pencil it in). 

A discussion between Billygoat, Lecterfan and myself last friday was around how to encourage more people to host, and to maike it a little easier on them.
The BAR group is getting a little bigger and in the past having a group of blokes over has been a whole heap of fun, but the host does put a hell of a lot of work into feeding and entertaining the troops so in order to help ease the load (and to encourage others), we are going to put a small 'cover charge' on those attending future BAR get-togethers. The amount will be $10 per person and that will help the host with food costs etc. We all thought $10 for a night out that included a beer-friendly meal, accomodation (space for a swag!) and even breakfast the next day was pretty reasonable.

So I'll be firing up the pizza oven, may even have the smoker going. Those staying the night will have bacon and eggs ready at a time I feel capable of cooking them!

And just so we go the whole-hog, lets make it a swap! Bring 12 bottles of your finest and make sure the lid's are numbered with your swap number. You don't need to swap to attend.

Think that covers it all, if not I'll put it up.

I've done a fair bit of work around the house so I'm keen to have a good night and keep the clean-up to a minimum. For that reason, we will be outside, and undercover if the weather is dodgy. For those staying, I can offer some floor space in the rumpus room and will also have a couple of tents set up - you will need to bring the mattress / sleeping bag.

Given it will be a footy day, and many of us havimg to attend local games we will kick off at 5.00pm. No point turning up earlier, I may not be there!

So, cut and paste the next post, filling in the blanks that apply.

Cheers

Wakkatoo


----------



## wakkatoo (29/1/13)

(Cut and paste all of this post) Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night
1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)
1.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/1/13)

(Cut and paste all of this post) Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night
1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)
1.


----------



## billygoat (29/1/13)

Lecterfan said:


> (Cut and paste all of this post) Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc
> 
> Swapper / attendance / staying the night
> 1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep
> ...


----------



## Beastie (29/1/13)

wapper / attendance / staying the night
1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Nibbo (30/1/13)

Long time reader, first time Attendee & Swapper...

(Cut and paste all of this post) Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc



Swapper / attendance / staying the night

1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1.


----------



## wakkatoo (30/1/13)

Cheers Nibbo, will be good to put a face to the (user)name.

Just confirming that April 6th is a goer.

(Cut and paste all of this post) Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc



Swapper / attendance / staying the night

1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1.


----------



## vic45 (30/1/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc



Swapper / attendance / staying the night

1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1.


----------



## herbo (31/1/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc





Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 

2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely

3. billygoat/ yes/yes

4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 

5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely

6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah

7. herbo / yes / negative

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.





Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)


1.


----------



## wakkatoo (31/1/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1.


Just tidying it up. Glad you can make it herbo, was saying the other day I reackon it was about beer festival time last year I saw you.


----------



## mesa99 (1/2/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


----------



## Lecterfan (1/2/13)

Parasite.








:lol:


----------



## herbo (1/2/13)

wakkatoo said:


> Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etcSwapper / attendance / staying the night1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely3. billygoat/ yes/yes4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah7. herbo / yes / negative8.9.10.11.12.Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)1.Just tidying it up. Glad you can make it herbo, was saying the other day I reackon it was about beer festival time last year I saw you.


Yeah been laying low, sort of.

Harder to get out nowadays. Was wondering if the child care will be open on the 6th? Will be easier too stay longer then  ha ha

Off topic, the new AHB struggles. Where the hell have the smiley face things gone??
Edit: and my quoted text looks crap too!


----------



## Lecterfan (2/2/13)

herbo said:


> Yeah been laying low, sort of.
> 
> Harder to get out nowadays. Was wondering if the child care will be open on the 6th? Will be easier too stay longer then  ha ha
> 
> ...


   :chug: h34r: :lol:  :unsure: :huh: :blink: etc etc etc


Now Herbo, I thought they'd keep you up to date and tech-savy in your job???

I like the new AHB for what it's worth. I might even become a 'pro'.


----------



## herbo (2/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> :chug: h34r: :lol:  :unsure: :huh: :blink: etc etc etc
> 
> Now Herbo, I thought they'd keep you up to date and tech-savy in your job???
> I like the new AHB for what it's worth. I might even become a 'pro'.


You're kidding, tech savvy... I almost need a crane to lift my 10 year old Dell work laptop out of the docking station! We're still running running the oldest version of MS office known to man and they make us use Internet explorer 6!

I still can't see the where to use the emoticons. I'm using an iPad, maybe they're a flash thing? Doesn't matter, I'll work it out one day.


----------



## Beastie (2/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Parasite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## herbo (2/2/13)

ah, they all show up on PC. Nowhere to be seen on iPad :huh:

Better get started on this swap beer, probably nothing out of the ordinary but I can say it will contain American hops. I have a freezer full of them :icon_cheers: :icon_drunk: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mesa99 (3/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Parasite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you calling a Parasite?


----------



## Lecterfan (3/2/13)

Calm down big fella! Haha - got any enormous pumpkins we can turn into beer this year?

Edit: Yes herbo, I also have a pile of US hops - not sure what I'm going to brew yet, maybe a hoppy Am brown or something. I'll think about it in a fortnight probably.


----------



## wakkatoo (3/2/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


----------



## colonel (5/2/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9.
10.
11.
12.


Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


----------



## Lecterfan (7/2/13)

Well, I'm brewing a ****-off American Brown...some of the American sites call it an India Brown Ale. Still, it's just another bullshit recipe on my behalf that I reckon should taste ok... smashing it out tomorrow. What's everyone else thinking?

Oh, by the way - 


Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9.
10.
11.
12.


Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


----------



## pommie_granite (10/2/13)

Hi All

I will be a maybe for your Do Wakkatoo (hey that rhymes..) - work is starting to get pretty demanding of my time and is going to get worse up until end of April, including doing some weekends. I will know nearer the time. If i cant make it i will pass the beers onto Vic45.

I daresay i will need a drink or two by around that point, hopefully i can get there. I got hold of a grain mill the other week so good times ahead! :icon_drool2:

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10.
11.
12.


Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


----------



## wakkatoo (11/2/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10.
11.
12.


Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


Got a choice of three beers now. Have a wheat and pilsner currently fermenting, brewed an APA today that was done to use up some excess stock. Will see which one I'm happiest with and keep that and give you the shit one use that one in the swap.... h34r:


----------



## billygoat (24/2/13)

Bottled my swap beer today, a 7% American IPA. Will be ready to drink by time the swap comes along.


----------



## wakkatoo (25/2/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10.



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


I've adjusted the number of swappers. It has stayed at 9 for a while so I've capped it at 10, just in case we get a late entry.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (25/2/13)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10. mmmyummybeer / yes / yes



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely




I've adjusted the number of swappers. It has stayed at 9 for a while so I've capped it at 10, just in case we get a late entry.

Late entry, loved the last one we attended love to get back and catch up.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/2/13)

Good stuff!!!

Anyone else coming down/up/across in a non-swapping capacity?

I will be bottling my entry soon - I've had some mishaps with bottles I've given to Colonel lately so hopefully I can counter that somehow (I think some of my beers aren't attenuating fully but then they never over carbonate in Ballarat due to where I store them and they are fine with my practices, but once moved to warmer climes they perhaps drop an extra point or so creating over-carbonated beers!)...

Anyway, going to be a great night, and good to catch up with everyone!


----------



## wakkatoo (28/2/13)

A full mini swap, excellent. I bottled option #1 (Wheat beer) yesterday and I was pretty happy with it out of the fermenter. Option 2 (German Pils) will be assessed over the weekend. Both should be RTD a week after the swap. 

If you want tent space (as in, you sleep in one of the 2 tents I've got here, please put a post up. You would have to bring mattress and sleeping bag. Swag space is a-plenty.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/3/13)

Bottling my swap beer today. Looking forward to this event...


----------



## wakkatoo (4/3/13)

Not that I've had any requests yet, but a week out from mini-swap I'll send out a PM with details including how to get here ('here' being Creswick...)

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10. mmmyummybeer / yes / yes



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely


----------



## billygoat (12/3/13)

Come on, we can do better than this.


----------



## wakkatoo (12/3/13)

mmmm, we can, my wife would say that's a good number tho...



edit - means less time in front of the pizza oven and more time drinking for me too!


----------



## Lecterfan (19/3/13)

I had a 9L keg of my swap beer to bring so everyone could taste it fresh from the keg etc etc etc etc...but...err...I just finished it.

I'm not convinced the hop character will translate as well from c02 carbonated keg to the primed bottles. It's not much of a brown at all, but it is an easy drinking hoppy dark ale (dark in looks if not in taste)...plenty of NS, galaxy and cascade in it. Hope the bottles are as easy to drink as the keg!


----------



## wakkatoo (21/3/13)

Touching base. Not long now, just a little over 2 weeks to go.
With regards to food, if anyone needs gluten-free, dairy-free etc, don't come, I mean let me know so I can cater for you.
I'll have a range of pizza toppings, its a case of make your own and I'll cook it for you. If you want to bring some beery-type nibbles, feel free, but I'll have some anyway.
Most people are from Ballarat so you know what the weather is like, for anybody else, expect the weather to be cold, and be thankful; if its not. This will be a mainly outdoors gathering, but I do have a large undercover deck should the weather be really ordinary.

As usual, details below (swap is now FULL) 

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night


1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10. mmmyummybeer / yes / yes



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely
2.
3.


----------



## Nibbo (22/3/13)

Sorry lads, i must pull out. Just havn't had the time to brew something up for the swap and don't have the time to make the venture. Was really looking forward to it but have far too much on my plate currently. Hope it all goes well.

1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5. Nibbo / Yes / Likely - 
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10. mmmyummybeer / yes / yes



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely
2.
3.


----------



## wakkatoo (22/3/13)

That's no good Nibbo. Hopefully we will see you at the next one.
If someone wants to take the #5 position, its there, otherwise we will leave it blank just in case people have already numbered their bottles. 


Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night

1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4.Beastie /yes/unlikely, 
5.
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. Pommie / maybe / maybe
10. mmmyummybeer / yes / yes



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely
2.
3.


----------



## Beastie (24/3/13)

Sorry lads I am in the same boat as Nibbo, jI have not had time to do a brew. Will still love to come, although without any home brew. I will bring a few bottles of The Forrest Ale.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/3/13)

wakkatoo said:


> With regards to food, if anyone needs gluten-free, dairy-free etc, don't come, I mean let me know so I can cater for you.
> I'll have a range of pizza toppings, its a case of make your own and I'll cook it for you. If you want to bring some beery-type nibbles, feel free, but I'll have some anyway.


Awesome, this DIY option pretty much resolves an issues I might otherwise have had


----------



## wakkatoo (25/3/13)

Just updating the swap list. I've change the swap numbers for Pommie & mmmyummybeer so please take note!

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night

1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / unlikely
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4. Pommie / maybe / maybe 
5. mmmyummybeer / yes / yes
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably
9. 
10. 



Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely
2.Beastie /unlikely,
3.


----------



## colonel (31/3/13)

Not long now, Wakka!
What time do you want us to show up?
As far as the swap bottles are concerned, I've just got my batch number written on the caps, is that OK, or do you want me to put some other label on them as well?
I'll probably bring a party keg of APA for drinking on the night.
Cheers


----------



## wakkatoo (2/4/13)

I've just sent a PM to those who have indicated they are coming on Saturday (plus 1 or 2 others). Make sure with your swap bottles that you put your swapper number on the lid (i.e. I'm #1, Lecterfan #2 etc). The swap has now been capped (boom-tish) at 8, so its just a small one.

See you Saturday evening.

Saturday, April 6th 2013. $10pp to cover food etc

Swapper / attendance / staying the night

1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep 
2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / possibly
3. billygoat/ yes/yes
4. Pommie / maybe / maybe 
5. mmmyummybeer / yes / yes
6. vic45 / Yeah / Nah
7. herbo / yes / negative
8. Colonel / yep / probably




Non-swap attendees (please indicate if you are staying the night)

1. mesa99 / Likely
2.Beastie /unlikely,
3.


----------



## vic45 (5/4/13)

wakkatoo said:


> 1. Wakkatoo / yep / yep
> 2. Lecterfan / fuggoath / possibly
> 3. billygoat/ yes/yes
> 4.
> ...



Down to 7. Pommie-Granite is out.
Will be great weather tomorrow night for our micro swap. Pizza and hand pumped dark mild. mmmmm.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/4/13)

I'm bringing a keg of an awesome bitter if someone has a handpump spare?


----------



## wakkatoo (5/4/13)

Yeah richy, mine is spare mate. Weather is looking awesome, got a fire drum ready to go, don't think I'll have too many problems lighting it! Pity about pommie, I don't think he's missed a BAR 'do' yet. Anyone know if Phil is coming? 
Getting pizza supplies tomorrow, any 'special' requests?


----------



## Lecterfan (5/4/13)

bewdy - I'll hook up to that...I'm almost loathe to bring it as it is one of the best bitters I've made haha.

Special pizza requests:if I can put some cured pig (or some sort), olives, cheese, maybe some anchovies?, and perhaps some spinach or something underneath it then I'm a happy man.

Bloody looking forward to this one Wakka!!!

I'll bring the good beer week program that Billygoat got for me and we can talk about some of the events in Ballarat...there is only one I can really afford/am interested in but should be a ripper...

Plus...I have an interesting connection that I have made via my internal martial arts bizz-nizz, and I'll fill you in on this tomorrow also!


----------



## vic45 (5/4/13)

wakkatoo said:


> . Anyone know if Phil is coming?


I'll try to stir him up in the morning. 

Looking forward to a pint of this much mentioned bitter too.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/4/13)

Don't look forward too much, I'm emptying the keg as I speak...


----------



## Yob (5/4/13)

Have a good one lads... A bit much to get down this time round.. Hopefully see a few of you at the July swap..

Look forward to some photos


----------



## Lecterfan (7/4/13)

Thanks for hosting Wakka. I had a great time. Didn't taste any bad beers, I like all of them, but my particular faves were Colonel's APA and mmmyummybeer's sessionable-belgian. Wakka's lager also made me re-evaluate s23 which in itself is a good thing.

Sorry Yob, no photos.

My swap beer (number 2 - thanks to wakka haha) is like a brown APA...dark in colour but not flavour. I've tried to push the hops.

It would be good if people could list what their swap beers are...


----------



## colonel (7/4/13)

Perfect setting, perfect weather, great pizzas and about 10 beers on tap, can it get any better??
Thanks a lot Wakka, and all those who came, it was a very good night.
Shame I had to work today, could easily kicked on.
My swap beer has 353 written on the cap, or, maybe 352?
I've called it "Dusseldorf Bastard", as it's a bastardised version of the Classic Altbier recipe.
There was a fair bit of guesswork involved, so I'll be happy with any feedback, good or bad, don't be shy.
Cheers


----------



## billygoat (8/4/13)

Thanks for the night Wakka, really enjoyed myself.
Cheers


----------



## mmmyummybeer (9/4/13)

Thanks for hosting Wakka, it was a really great night. Beer and Pizza definitely doesn't get any better than that  . Cheers Lecterfan glad you enjoyed the beer, there was definitely a lot of great beers on offer and I certainly enjoyed trying them all. My beer has number 5 on top and is a dark ale.


----------



## vic45 (10/4/13)

Ta Wakka, was great. Good crowd, beers and pizza.

My swap is No. 6.
Saison with Belle yeast. Simple grain bill so we can evaluate the yeast. Very fresh at the moment, will definitaly benefit from a month or so in the fridge if you have room.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/4/13)

vic45 said:


> Ta Wakka, was great. Good crowd, beers and pizza.
> 
> My swap is No. 6.
> Saison with Belle yeast. Simple grain bill so we can evaluate the yeast. Very fresh at the moment, will definitaly benefit from a month or so in the fridge if you have room.


No worries will leave it a month or so, and will be looking forward to tasting that one. Billygoat's gunna love that swap :lol: he just loves them Saison's .


----------



## mmmyummybeer (23/4/13)

Not sure who's number 4's was but we really enjoyed it. Really nice malty backbone that left you wanting more. Very session able beer, just wish there was more. 

Sorry Vic45 was planning on waiting on this one but it got accidentally opened prematurely. Was very nice and did enjoy, Not having much experience with Saison's makes it harder to evaluate but going from the Saison's from the last swap I came too. I believe there were Saison's made with the wyeast french and possible the Belgian, this one seemed more subdued in the funkyness than I remember from the others, but then drinking it too early probable doesn't help. Will be interested to hear other comments later on.


----------



## wakkatoo (24/4/13)

Everybody want to update what beers they brought? I've updated some from a quick forum trawl. Gonna try a couple tonight, starting with mine as I'm a little nervous about it. If you find issue with it, let me know.

Lecterfan - I never did have a chat with you about GBW. What were you planning on attending?

1. Wakkatoo - wheat beer 
2. Lecterfan - brown APA
3. billygoat
4.
5. mmmyummybeer - Dark Ale
6. vic45 - Saison
7. herbo
8. Colonel -"Dusseldorf Bastard", as it's a bastardised version of the Classic Altbier recipe


edit - while I'm at it, anybody got some thoughts on the next gathering? Had some 'newbies' posting on here and sending emails via the website which prompted this. Not that it has any bearing, but June is a complete no-go for me. Off to Thailand and Vietnam for some warmth. B)


----------



## Lecterfan (24/4/13)

Billygoat's is an AIPA, Herbo's is a simcoe summer ale.

GBW: think probably just the $45 Mountain goat thing at the mallow...but I suspect even that will only be a few thimble-fuls of beer and then back to normal prices.

Maybe we should do something ourselves, like a mini-meet or brew day somewhere? Back to a midday - 6pm Sunday thing or something? I'm always happy to have people around here - nothing like a trashed up bach pad to make you feel good when you spill beer everywhere haha.

Anyway, something to think about perhaps.


----------



## wakkatoo (24/4/13)

Cheers lecterfan.

I know the weekend of May 25/6 I'm not around so I guess that rules me out. If something happens on a day that suits, I'll certainly be there.

Updated list. Methinks the summer ale followed by the AIPA tonight! 

1. Wakkatoo - wheat beer 
2. Lecterfan - brown APA
3. billygoat - AIPA
4.
5. mmmyummybeer - Dark Ale
6. vic45 - Saison
7. herbo - Simcoe Summer Ale
8. Colonel -"Dusseldorf Bastard", as it's a bastardised version of the Classic Altbier recipe


----------



## herbo (26/4/13)

Had a couple of the sawp beers.

Billygoat IPA - very good, all nicely in balance. Was this dry hopped? (I think not, but can be told otherwise).

Vic 45 Saison - good example I reckon. Simple grain bill has allowed the nice saison yeasty characters to come through.

Re next meet up. I'm easy, this winter will be the first in a few years where I'm not escaping Antarctica for warmer climes. I'll be about shivering somewhere! Can host as well but would need to confirm logisitcs (i.e. find a weekend when the rest of the family are away).


----------



## colonel (28/4/13)

Tasting notes from 2 of the swappers.
Disclaimer:
These notes are a combination of mine, and my lovely wife, who obviously has extraordinarily good taste, haha.
Please note, we are beer drinkers, not judges, so the following is just what we thought.
Also, as I'm not adept enough to tell what particular malt, hops, or yeasts do a beer, it's purely based on taste/smell/feel/look.
This also applies to any further posts about other swappers I try.
Here goes;

No.1
Bright, clear, fairly highly carbed.
Creamy head, slightly acidic, but not unpleasantly so.
A "summer lunch" style of beer, very reminiscent of the pilsners our fathers used to drink.
It surprised me by how much I enjoyed it, considering my general dislike of light coloured beers.
Good one.

No 3
I think if we had to name this beer, we'd call it Nigella..big, rich and luscious!
Creamy head, right to the bottom of the glass.
Great, lingering bitter finish.
I think I can taste the alcohol, it's got that vodka'ish warmth.
Neither of us can pick the aroma, it's nice, but elusive.
Love it, I'll buy a couple off you if you've got more.


----------

